# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Хлеб - хлеб всему голова.

## Susila dasi

Про вред пекарских дрожжей.
Но со времен Второй Мировой хлеб печется по-другому. В процессе его приготовления используют не природные закваски, а химически полученные человеком термофильные дрожжи, сахаромицеты. Производство пекарских дрожжей очень пугающе, там используется серная кислота и множество других вредных компонентов. Даже странно, что человек дошел до такого, учитывая, что и по сей день применяются природные закваски, например, солодовая для изготовления качественного пива.

Ученые уже давненько доказали, что химические дрожжи негативно влияют на организм. Дрожжи-сахаромицеты (термофильные дрожжи) в природе не встречаются. Они не разлагаются ни в процессе приготовления, ни слюной при переваривании. Клетки этих дрожжей убивают чувствительные, незащищённые клетки организма, выделяя в них ядовитые вещества. В результате нарушается жизнедеятельность многих органов пищеварения. И в итоге наносится вред, способствующий появлению изжоги, гастрита и даже язвы.

Использование в кулинарии продуктов на основе термофильных дрожжей вызывается образование камней в системе выделения. Ко всему прочему плохо усваиваются и производятся витамины, микроэлементы, особенно это касается кальция.

----------


## Susila dasi

Отвечая на вопросы преданных, как на польском туре делаем хлеб на закваске, ниже приводим рецепт:
Приготовление закваски:  берём одну  часть ржаной муки и одну часть тёплой (примерно 40С) кипяченой воды, перемешиваем, консистенция как негустая сметана. Выливаем в стеклянную банку, накрываем тряпочкой (чтобы воздух проходил) и ставим в тёплое место 30С на сутки. На следующий день  добавляем то же количество муки и тёплой кипяченой воды.  Перемешиваем, накрываем тряпочкой и оставляем на следующие сутки. И так делаем 3-4 дня.
На хорошо сделанной закваске не должно быть плесени.  У неё есть кисловатый запах  и пузырьки.
Для приготовления хлеба из 1 кг муки необходимо примерно 50-100 мл закваски.
Приготовленную закваску храним в холодильнике. Если храним несколько дней, то нужно закваску подкармливать, подсыпая немного муки.
Мы делали закваску на ржаной муке грубого помола, но можно попробовать и на обычной ржаной муке. Или даже на пшеничной.
Приготовление хлеба (состоит из двух этапов):
1-ый этап:
Берём 1-у часть ржаной муки, добавляем 2-е части пшеничной муки грубого помола, закваску, тёплую кипяченую воду и замешиваем тесто консистенции сметаны. Ставим в тёплое место 30-350С примерно на 3 часа, тесто должно пузыриться и появиться кислый запах.
Откладываем часть этого тесто как закваску на следующую выпечку и ставим её в холодильник.
2-ой этап:
Добавляем пшеничной муки тонкого и грубого помола (пропорции можно взять по желанию – чем больше муки грубого помола, тем хлеб темнее) – примерно 4 части. Добавляем соль по вкусу, семечки и замешиваем тесто. Его нужно хорошо вымесить. Должно получиться густое тесто, которое немного липнет к рукам. Если необходимо, можно добавить больше муки или воды.
Формы для выпечки намазать сливочным маслом, можно посыпать семечками, семенами тыквы, маком и т.д. Выложить тесто на половину формы, так как оно должно ещё подняться. Сверху можно положить семечки, выровнять мокрой рукой и оставить в тёплом месте примерно на 3 часа. Когда тесто поднимется в 2-раза, ставим горячую печку примерно 170 0С и выпекаем примерно 1.15-1.30 минут.
Хлеб лучше вынимается из формы, когда постоит несколько минут в форме после того, как его вынули из печки.
Остудите хлеб и предложите его Господу.

----------


## Susila dasi

На закваске можно делать и белый пышный хлеб и багеты и тд. Даже пиццу. Получается очень хорошая. А с ржаной муки можно делать немецкий хлеб - пумперникель. Только мука, соль и вода. Правда печётся он в печке при температуре 125 градусов часов 15-20. И храниться долго. очень вкусный. Слегка сладковатый.

----------


## Чанакйа Пандит

А можно полный алгоритм приготовления пумперникеля? сколько точно дней он хранится? Действительно его нужно держать 20 часов в печке???

----------


## Susila dasi

У меня есть перевод с немецкого, немного корявый. Отредактирую и помещу. Да он на самом деле готовиться минимум 14-16 часов. Храниться очень долго. Месяц точно. Кажется, даже больше.

----------


## Susila dasi

> А можно полный алгоритм приготовления пумперникеля? сколько точно дней он хранится? Действительно его нужно держать 20 часов в печке???


 Пумперникель
1 кг ржаной муки
450 г закваски
½ литр воды
небольшое количество соли
Мука для распыления
Жир для формы

Приготовление
Ржаная мука, кислое тесто, вода, небольшое количество соли - замесить тесто. Замесить достаточно твёрдое тесто, положить на поверхность, присыпанную мукой, накрыть  и оставить в тёплом месте пониматься примерно 3 до 3 1/2 часа.

Тесто снова размешивают, позволяют формировать уже продолговато и идти снова 1/2 час.

Тесто теперь в промасленную и с мукой дают распыленную форму хлеба. Открывают алюминиевой фольгой.

В предварительно нагретой духовке при 125 °C примерно 10 ч. запекается.

Хлеб вынуть из формы. Завернуть в алюминевую фольгу и дать полностью остыть. (этот момент мне непонятен, так как в фольге он взмокнет)

Указание: Устанавливают во второй половине дня тесто и лучше всего ночью жарятся.

----------


## Susila dasi

Мы просто тесто кладём в форму, смазанную маслом, хорошо утрамбовываем и ставим на 3-4 часа пониматься при 35 градусах. А потом уже выпекаем16-18 часов. Чем дольше выпекается, тем более насыщенный вкус.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

ничего себе...а как это он за это время не подгорает и не высыхает как сухарь??

----------


## Susila dasi

> ничего себе...а как это он за это время не подгорает и не высыхает как сухарь??


Низкая температура 125, форму с тестом накрывают фольгой. В интернете много фоток

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Открывают алюминиевой фольгой.
> 
> Завернуть в алюминевую фольгу и дать полностью остыть. (этот момент мне непонятен, так как в фольге он взмокнет)


Это просто такой корявый автоперевод... Сначала закрывают фольгой, после выпекания снимают.

----------


## Susila dasi

Матджи Ража Кумари, а вы пекли пумперникель? Можете поделиться секретами?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я думала, вы пекли ) просто по логике перевод такой должен быть... написано, в начале - открывают фольгой, а после выпекания - закрывают, все наобарот.
Пумперникель ) не пекла, что-то слишком долго, это, насколько поняла, такой импортный плотный черный хлеб, который упакованным продают. Я пеку просто черный, типа бородинского, но без солода, - непонятно, где его брать.

Сушила, у меня j в имени читается как "дж" ) и ... даже лучше без "матаджи" )

----------


## Susila dasi

Раджа Кумари, мы пробовали печь. Может какие тонкости пропустили..Не всё хорошо получилось.

----------


## Alekcei

Тоже давно не ем дрожжевую выпечку.

Видео о влиянии дрожжей:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Забавно, что преданные так серьезно подходят к вопросу о дрожжах, как будто надеются, что это поможет сделать тело вечным...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Забавно, что преданные так серьезно подходят к вопросу о дрожжах, как будто надеются, что это поможет сделать тело вечным...


Преданные так серьезно подходят к вопросу о дрожжах, потому что это поможет сделать тело здоровым.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Забавно, что преданные так серьезно подходят к вопросу о дрожжах, как будто надеются, что это поможет сделать тело вечным...


Дело не в том, что преданные надеются сделать тело вечным, а в том, что преданный стремится предлагать Кришне самое лучшее. Между двумя вариантами: предлагать Кришне дрожжевой хлеб или хлеб на соде (закваске), думаю выбор очевиден. Некоторые пуджари вообще не предлагают дрожжевой хлеб Божествам (если говорить о храмовых стардартах поклонения).

----------


## Aniruddha das

а мне нравится больше дрожжевой хлеб, а хлеб на соде по моему мнению гораздо хуже чем дрожжевой, и предлагать его Божествам  вряд ли стоит. Хлеб на закваске как правило кислый. 

Лучше всего предлагать чапати.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

А что скажете по поводу использования для выпечки соды?

----------


## Susila dasi

На вкус и цвет товарищей нет, кому что нравиться, тот то и ест.  Мне дрожжевой никогда не нравился, запах дрожжей не люблю. Хлеб на соде неплохой, но может не такой пышный. На закваске можно и не кислый приготовить, это можно отрегулировать. Можно и багеты приготовить из белой муки, и пышные булки, и пиццу. Дело техники и желания. Закваска - те же дрожжи, только не такие убийственные, как в магазине продают. Дрожжевой хлеб сами врачи запрещают есть тем, у кого проблемы с жкт. Сода при нагревании и взаимодействии с кислотой распадается на воду и углекислый газ, за счёт последнего хлеб и поднимается.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Могу поделиться простым рецептом приготовления хлеба из муки атта на  закваске в хлебопечке.
> Надо?


По многочисленным просьбам трудящихся  :smilies: , ниже публикуется простой рецепт хлеба их муки атта в хлебопечке (ХП).

1. Просеянная мука атта - 550 г
2. Закваска (тёплая) - 300 мл
3. Растительное масло - (50 мл)
4. Сахар - 1 ч.л. (5 г)
5. Соль - 2 ч.л. (10 г)
6. Тмин - 1 ст.л. (10 г)

Смешать все ингредиенты в миске, хорошо замесить тесто руками, поместить его в чашу ХП и оставить на ночь (8 часов).
Запустить основную программу (буханка - 1кг, корочка - тёмная, 3 часа, ХП Kent Atta Maker & Bread Maker).
По окончании процесса выпечки буханку выложить на решётку и дать остыть.
Примечания.
1. В закваску можно добавлять другие жидкости (йогурт, обратку, простоквашу и др.), но общий объём жидкости не должен превышать 300 мл.
2. Примерно через 35 минут после начала программы машина издаст звуковой сигнал. В этот момент можно добавить 100-150 г заранее измельчённых фруктов, орехов и др.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Скажите, пожалуйста, закваску можно полность какой-то другой жидкостью заменить? Избегаю ее просто.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Закваска собственно нужна, чтобы хлеб поднялся  :smilies:  Без закваски придется соду класть

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Скажите, пожалуйста, закваску можно полность какой-то другой жидкостью заменить? Избегаю ее просто.


Я даже не спрашиваю, почему избегаете - потому что у меня тот же опыт, знакомо. 

Заменить можно и нужно. 

Дрожжи - часть животного мира и потому преданные отказываются от более "богатого" вкуса дрожжевого хлеба и хлеба на заквасках (он также дрожжевой). Этот "богатый" вкус идет как раз от запеченного животного белка дрожжей. Мясо, рыбу, яйца мы не едим (и не пьем спиртное), поэтому этот вкус запеченных дрожжей  кажется лакто-вегетарианцам, особенно со стажем, весьма ярким. Мало того, что там животный белок, так еще и со спиртом!   

Одни разбираются, в чем тут дело, и прекращают эти пиршества. 
Другие берутся культивировать закваски (хорошо, хотя бы перестали считать, что они бездрожжевые). 

Раньше я считала, что это временное помутнение. Поскольку, Бог - это свет, и там где Бог, невежества нет. Но чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров: те, кто не пробовали хлеб на домашней закваске, увидев эти рецепты, пробуют сами... и начинают их множить в сети. Кто-то попробует и прекратит, а кто-то - нет. Либо не сможет, либо не захочет: вкусно же. Два в одном : и закусили, и выпили. 

_Ничего не напоминает?_  Итак, теперь я считаю, что для непьющих лакто-вегетарианцев дрожжевой хлеб, как и хлеб на домашней закваске - вреден. 

_Думающим лакто-вегетарианцам_ надо беречь свой _уникальный микробиом_, питаться чистой пищей, 
а не мириадами убиенных дрожжей )) специально разводимых ради богатого вкуса нерастительного белка и пузырьков спирта.  

_______________________________ 

Хлеб без дрожжей называют пресным. 

Выпекается такой хлеб сразу же, тесто не оставляют на сутки "постоять в тепле". 
Когда оно "стоит в тепле", в нем стремительно развиваются колонии дрожжей. 

Итак, за основу берется бисквитное или песочное тесто. 
Если в жидкой основе, кроме воды и молока, используется кисломолочка (сыворотка, йогурт, катык, ряженка, варенец), она должна быть свежей, не кислой, не забродившей (до окончания срока годности). Если пузырится - в ней уже живут КОЕ дрожжей (колоние-образующие единицы). 

Делайте бисквитное тесто (как для тортов) погуще и с минимумом сахара - на булочки, пироги и пирожки, пиццу и т.п.
Делайте песочное тесто (как на печенье) пожиже, с минимумом сахара и масла - на крекеры, соленое печенье.   

А также чапати, пури и их подобия (но на эти виды хлеба уходит максимум времени, кроме того, жарение - минус).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сода - это плюс. Она помогает организму не закисливаться, поддерживает правильный PH внутренней среды. 

Некоторые даже специально ее принимают для этого, а лакто-вегетарианцам достаточно есть такой хлеб на соде. 

В тесте ее надо гасить на последнем этапе - тогда хлеб будет более пышный. При правильной пропорции с лимонной кислотой вкуса соды не остается: она вся превращается в воду и углекислый газ. Его пузырьки поднимут тесто, и оно легко пропечется. Именно поэтому печь надо сразу, пока пузырьки углекислого газа не улетучились.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Сода - это плюс. Она помогает тому, чтобы организм не закисливался, поддерживает правильный PH внутренней среды. 
> 
> Ее надо гасить, при правильной пропорции с лимонной кислотой вкуса соды не остается, так она вся превращается в воду и углекислый газ. 
> Его пузырьки поднимут тесто, и оно пропечется. Именно поэтому печь надо сразу - иначе пузырьки углекислого газа выйдут, и тесто опять осядет.


Сода большой плюс здоровью.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот еще в соседней теме разместили про спирт (помним: где дрожжи - там спирт) :




> *Глиняный сосуд, оскверненный спиртным напитком, мочой, испражнениями, слюной, гноем и кровью не очищается даже повторным обжигом*
> _Законы Ману V:123_


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post185932

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Бороться с дрожжами подобно борьбе с воздухом. То что скверна для кулинара(гной и тд), для биолога способ улучшить расу. Надменность тяжеловесна и тормозит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Для преданных главное - это Кришна.
Преданные - не просто повара, они готовят _вегетарианские чистые_ блюда для Кришны. 

Этот раздел называется "Рецепты кухни Кришны" , а не "обмен рецептами" между поварами.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Для нас мерило - это Кришна.
> Мы не просто повара, мы готовим чистые блюда для Кришны.


а чем вы замеряете глифосат в своих "чистых блюдах", личной уверенностью?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кришне не предлагают понаслаждаться животным белком и спиртом. 
А химическая чистота продуктов имеет условность. 
Так что ваша логика не правильная. 

Кстати, я не буду больше отвечать на ваши посты: я не берусь обучать таким элементарным вещам тех, 
у кого нет ни малейшего доверия. 

Здесь полно преданных, которые с полуслова понимают, о чем речь, поскольку есть одинаковый опыт.  
Вы же пишете с вызовом, так что будете в игноре. Я не нуждаюсь в такого рода общении.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Есть запрещенные продукты, которые Кришне не предлагают: животный белок и спирт. 
> А химическая чистота продуктов имеет условность. 
> Поэтому ваша логика не правильная. 
> 
> Кстати, будете так и дальше со мной общаться (ставить в кавычки мои слова: в своих "чистых блюдах") - отправитесь в игнор.


условность-правильность вашей логики,увы

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Брать ли непьющим лакто-вегетарианцам пример с христиан при выпечке хлеба?* 

В христианских (православных) монастырях сыздавна культивировали хлебные закваски, и сейчас то же самое христиане делают дома. Не забываем, что они едят животных, птиц, рыб и пьют (сами монастыри торгуют алкоголем). Христиане - мясоеды, то постящиеся, то разговляющиеся. Они привыкшие к кагору (причем, увы - с самого детства) и прочему алкоголю. 

Немного сравнений нашего подхода к питанию и монастырского христианского: 

1."Мы есть то, что мы едим" vs. "Оскверняет не то, что входит - а то, что исходит"

2. "Растительно-молочная пища всегда" vs. "То пост, то разговление"

3. "Лакто-вегетарианская кухня Кришны, готовим для подношения Богу" vs. "Допускается в еду все, надо только освятить в благодарственной молитве" 

4. Исторически: 
"Священники гос-ва, в котором уживаются 1 млрд. людей самых разных религий/ уважение народа к священникам, остающееся _неизменным на протяжении тысячелетий_ " 
vs. 
"Священники, даже при полной поддержке гос-ва оказавшиеся неспособными в 1917 защитить монархию/ революция, приход к власти низших необразованных классов вкупе с полными негодяями/ недоверие народа к священникам, их физическое уничтожение/ колоссальное опустошение страны в войнах, атеизм, развал союза республик, снижение населения до 170-180 млн., отсутствие единой национальной идеи " 

Разные подходы к такой важнейшей сфере жизни, как питание - и разные результаты. 

_Микробиомы_ (совокупность всех микроорганизмов кишечника, 
перерабатывающих определенные виды пищи и, как доказано в последнее время, 
_влияющая на сознание человека_) у непьющих лакто-вегетарианцев и у христиан - разные.  

Разумные сделают разумные выводы сами. 

_______________________

Если кто-то советует хлебные закваски - упоминайте, что это хлеб не для предложения Кришне, а для удовлетворения чувств.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

этика микробиома и эстетика, несомненно важна женщине, 
всеж придержусь рекомендаций ШП для дикша-гуру и иных направлений,
иначе широка дорога условности

----------


## Светлана )

> всеж придержусь рекомендаций ШП для дикша-гуру и иных направлений,


А что рекомендовал Прабхупада своим ученикам?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Я даже не спрашиваю, почему избегаете - потому что у меня тот же опыт, знакомо. 
> 
> Заменить можно и нужно. 
> 
> Дрожжи - часть животного мира и потому преданные отказываются от более "богатого" вкуса дрожжевого хлеба и хлеба на заквасках (он также дрожжевой). Этот "богатый" вкус идет как раз от запеченного животного белка дрожжей. Мясо, рыбу, яйца мы не едим (и не пьем спиртное), поэтому этот вкус запеченных дрожжей  кажется лакто-вегетарианцам, особенно со стажем, весьма ярким. Мало того, что там животный белок, так еще и со спиртом!   
> 
> Одни разбираются, в чем тут дело, и прекращают эти пиршества. 
> Другие берутся культивировать закваски (хорошо, хотя бы перестали считать, что они бездрожжевые). 
> 
> ...


Да, мы уже давно не используем закваску, как и дрожжи, в основном готовим чапати. Духовки у меня нету, но есть хлебопечка, вот в ней и пытаюсь печь на соде, но с цельнозерновой мукой получается достаточно плотный хлеб, поэтому и отреагировала на рецепт с аттой - вот если просто закваску заменить содой, то получается по-другому...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в основном готовим чапати.


Ого... это труд. 





> Духовки у меня нету, но есть хлебопечка, вот в ней и пытаюсь печь на соде, но с цельнозерновой мукой получается достаточно плотный хлеб, поэтому и отреагировала на рецепт с аттой


Аааа... поняла, это вы на видео отвечали, сорри. 
Я хлебопечку из принципа не покупала: 
много вкусного хлеба, особенно с возрастом...

_Проще сместить акцент на цельнозерновые каши + овощи_   :smilies:  
и к ним просто какие-то мелкие печеные вкусности как закуску. 
Цельнозерновые каши - это сплошной плюс при минимуме затрат времени. 





> - вот если просто закваску заменить содой, то получается по-другому...


Конечно... от дрожжей больше газа + богатый вкус дрожжевого белка. 

Черный кирпичик на закваске получается супер вкусный - и мы уже знаем, почему. 
Черный кирпичик на гашеной соде никогда не будет такой же "вкусный" и пышный.

Поэтому я делаю либо булочки (они легко пропекаются), либо по форме как дарницкий (круглый и невысокий)
И абсолютно не привязываюсь к тому, чтобы мой черный хлеб с пряностями был точно как _бородинский у карми_. 
Это невозможно с пресным тестом.

Единственное, что можно сделать - это приблизить вкус к бородинскому, используя готовый ржаной солод. 
И второй вариант - если без солода, то печь (мой опыт - только духовка) на минимальном огне максимально долго, чтобы хлеб как бы томился. И надо быть очень опытным поваром, чтобы учесть все тонкости. Я считаю, что вкусный черный хлеб на гашеной соде приготовить сложнее, чем торт  :smilies:  

И тут главное помнить, что Кришне вообще не нужен наш бородинский черный хлеб - он нужен нам, это наши "русские" привычки  :smilies:  и просто завязать с ним )) Все эти сложности - от ложной идеи, что Бог наслаждает Свои чувства через наслаждение чувств людей. Но ему от нас нужна эмоция бхакти, а не совершенство в национальных кухнях...    

Я не фанатка индийской кухни - но и русской также ). 
Я за здравый смысл и практичность.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Хм, наверное мы так часто чапати делаем, что перестала замечать труда - иногда даже одной рукой их готовлю, пока другой младшего сына держу  :smilies: 
А отвечала на рецепт Бхишмы прабху - он написал про атту и хлебопечку, но с закваской, поэтому и спросила.
Сейчас квартиру снимаем - здесь кухня вообще без духовки, поэтому и эксперементирую с хлебопечкой. Уже пекла белый хлеб, торт, кекс, ковришку сахарную, экадашные хлеб и печенье, джем  :smilies: 
А каши мы именно цельнозерновые и едим - овес, ячка, пшеница. Может знаете какие-нибудь другие цельнозерновые крупы? В тесто еще ценьнозерновую рожь использую.
Только это каши, а семья иногда хлеба хочет  :smilies:  поэтому на чапати и остановили выбор - там результат предсказуем. В тесто иногда специи, зелень добавляем или кукурузную кашу - такие лепешки получаются.
Не, вообще никто на мои эксперименты с хлебом не жалуется, но мне самой не очень нравится - то не пропечется, то слишком рассыпчатый получится... Ко вкусу особенно претензий нет, мне бородинский вообще никогда не нравился  :smilies:  а вообще хотела попробовать с ржаным солодом печь, но у нас не нашла, где купить, а через интернет только большой объем нашелся. У нас ячменный продается, но это похоже не то же самое.
Как по мне, так для Кришны нужно аутентичную кухню готовить - то, что описано в лилах и бхаджанах, но к сожалению мы не на том уровне, чтобы полностью о своих чувствах, теле и здоровье забыть, поэтому предлагаем Божествам то, что подходит нам  :sed:

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> А что рекомендовал Прабхупада своим ученикам?


расскажите и вы свою версию)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А каши мы именно цельнозерновые и едим - овес, ячка, пшеница. Может знаете какие-нибудь другие цельнозерновые крупы?


Так и вы знаете ) 
Рис коричневый
Пшено
Гречка (хотя и не зерно) 
Перловка  - не знаю, правда, кто ее ест ))

Еще есть экзотика - чиа, киноа, амарант. 




> Как по мне, так для Кришны нужно аутентичную кухню готовить - то, что описано в лилах и бхаджанах,


Интересно, что это ведь всё матаджи готовили - то, что авторы записывали.





> но к сожалению мы не на том уровне, чтобы полностью о своих чувствах, теле и здоровье забыть, поэтому предлагаем Божествам то, что подходит нам


Я вот также думаю, что Кришне важнее, чтобы Его бхакты были здоровы. Ему же не материальные ингридиенты нужны, а эмоции... Мы уже хорошо знаем, что Он любит и научились это готовить. 

Но поддерживать здоровье - это часть преданного служения. 
Например, рис охлаждает, а в холодном климате человекам нужнее согревающие гречка, овес (геркулес) и пшеница )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> то не пропечется, то слишком рассыпчатый получится...


С тех пор как я начала добавлять в тесто 2-3 ст л кукурузной муки, пропекается всегда, результат стал предсказуем )  
Она забирает всю лишнюю влагу.

----------


## Светлана )

> расскажите и вы свою версию)


Алексей, у меня нет "моей" версии, меня интересует наставление Прабхупады, потому и спрашиваю:



> А что рекомендовал Прабхупада своим ученикам?





> всеж придержусь рекомендаций ШП для дикша-гуру и иных направлений,


А какой хлеб Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал для дикша-гуру и иных направлений? Мы не дикша-гуру и не относимся к иным направлениям, но интересно же.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Светлана, а зачем спрашивать тех, кто не обладает реализованным знанием? 
Чтобы посмеяться?

----------


## Светлана )

Я предположила, что Алексей знает то, чего я не могу найти. Без каких-либо плохих умыслов.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Я предположила, что Алексей знает то, чего я не могу найти. Без каких-либо плохих умыслов.


"У меня должны были быть пури!"
(1 ноября 1974 г. Перелет из Мумбая в Калькутту)
из книги "В чём сложность".


Шрила Прабхупада делился воспоминаниям о своей юности.
Иногда Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал о своем отце. Он всегда говорил о нем с чувством глубокой любви и привязанности.

-Мой отец должен был быть уверен, – говорил он, – что у меня есть все, что я хочу. Даже если среди ночи мне хотелось горячих пури, он говорил матери: «Приготовь ему пури, раз уж он так хочет». Случалось, что мать противилась этому, но отец переубеждал ее. Именно так. Я не знаю. Может, мой отец знал. Он всегда делал подобные вещи. Матери приходилось уступать.

Однажды, во время перелета, Шрила Прабхупада почитал прасад, состоявший из пури и сабджи. Едва приступив к еде, он захохотал.

–В молодости, – сказал он мне, – я никогда не ел чапати. Я был весьма избалован. Они не нравились мне. Я должен был есть пури. Что бы моя мать ни готовила, вместе с остальным у меня должны были быть пури. Даже позже, когда я занялся бизнесом.

Он с минуту помолчал, но лишь для того, чтобы еще сильнее расхохотаться. Ему было очень весело вспоминать об этом, он с удовольствием рассказывал мне, каким он был.

–Порой мне было неловко, когда приходилось ходить в гости, – продолжал он. – Люди приглашали меня на обед и подавали чапати.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада описывал свое замешательство, его глаза все более расширялись:

–Я не мог есть их. И в то же время, я не мог отказаться. Я не знал, что делать. Что я мог им сказать: «Простите, я не ем чапати». Тогда они могли подумать: «Ах! Ты что же, лучше меня? Ты не ешь чапати? Пури тебе подавай!» Было очень неловко. Иногда мне приходилось выйти, чтобы не есть их. Мне было довольно сложно сказать: «Ах, извините, я не ем чапати». Они могли очень обидеться, но я не мог есть чапати. Они мне просто не нравились.

Говоря о своих проделках, Шрила Прабхупада без устали улыбался и смеялся. Он продолжал:

–Где-то в то же время я обзавелся слугой. Он все время пытался приучить меня к чапати. Он просто настаивал: «Я хочу, чтобы Вы попробовали их. Я хочу, чтобы Вы позволили мне приготовить для Вас чапати. Я уверен, они Вам понравятся». «Нет», – был мой ответ. Он продолжал упрашивать меня: «Пожалуйста, позвольте мне приготовить для вас чапати. Я уверен, что вы полюбите их». Наконец, я согласился: «Ну, хорошо. Я попробую их». Он приготовил мне превосходные чапати. С того времени я полюбил их. Мое мнение резко изменилось. До того я никогда не ел чапати.

Мне трудно передать словами, каким удивительно оживленным был Шрила Прабхупада, рассказывая мне это. На его лице отражались эмоции всех участников этого повествования. Глаза его расширялись до предела, когда он рассказывал мне, как они тревожились по поводу его «превосходства». Когда он рассказывал о своей юности, казалось, что это происходило совсем недавно. Он с большим удовольствием делился воспоминаниями о тех днях со своими учениками.

----------


## Светлана )

Спасибо большое! :namaste:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Сода - это плюс. Она помогает организму не закисливаться, поддерживает правильный PH внутренней среды.


Сода - это, скорее, минус!  :smilies: 

С химической и биохимической точек зрения сода вредна для пищеварения.
Равно как и соли, полученные в результате её гашения органическими кислотами, лимонной, например.

Сода (или соли натрия, цитраты, например) нейтрализует в желудке соляную кислоту, так необходимую для переваривания пищи.

Естественный рН в здоровом желудке слабокислый. А сода (или органические соли натрия) смещают рН в слабощелочную среду, что неблагоприятно для пищеварения.

Поэтому полезность для здоровья т.н. содового хлеба представляется сомнительной.

Выбор, как всегда, за "экспериментаторами"!  :smilies: 

Кстати, естественный процесс пищеварения ферментативен по определению, поскольку в нём участвуют ферменты!

Хотелось бы также напомнить, что в естественной природе очень распространены ферментативные процессы, т.е. связанные с различными формами брожения в слабокислой среде.

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

З.Ы. Величайший Химик всех времён и народов устроил в природе всё наилучшим образом! Как обычно!

З.З.Ы. Для справки. В свежевыпеченном хлебе этилового спирта (т. кип. 78 градусов по Цельсию) нет по причине его испарения в условиях выпекания (около 200 градусов по Цельсию).

З.З.З.Ы. По некоторым причинам модераторы и администраторы не могут отслеживать распространение дезинформации на данном Форуме.

----------


## Bhishma das

Да, чуть не забыл добавить!  :smilies: 

Всевозможные разрыхлители теста действуют подобно соде.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Несмотря на плюрализм мнений на данном Форуме  :smilies: , серьмяжная правда заключается в том, что дрожжи, по природе своей, - это грибы, никоим образом к животной форме жизни не относящиеся.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

С грибами все гораздо сложнее, они не растения, и не животные.

----------


## Bhishma das

Ну уж точно не животные!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

Что касается доморощенной закваски, то здесь не всё так однозначно.

В зависимости от места (а также - времени и обстоятельств!  :smilies:  ), в ферментации питательной среды (смеси муки с водой) могут участвовать дрожжи неопределённой природы.
Например, некоторые дрожжи сбраживают углеводы до спиртов, а другие - до лимонной кислоты. В этих случаях используется т.н. культурная раса дрожжей.
В случае же диких дрожжей процесс ферментации неконтролируем и здесь могут протекать несколько конкурентных направлений, в т.ч., нежелательных с точки зрения качества готовой закваски. Например, могут развиться гнилостные явления.

А еслии уж по соседству с питательной средой окажется источник чёрной плесени или другой зловредной дряни  :smilies: , то нашей закваске придёт хана!  :smilies: 

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Ну уж точно не животные!


частично животные,частично растения. организм не умеет их расщеплять. я про обычные грибы, про дрожжи и прочие не уверена.

----------


## Bhishma das

Не расщепляет?
В смысле, не переваривает?
Ещё как переваривает!  :smilies:

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Светлана, а зачем спрашивать тех, кто не обладает реализованным знанием? 
> Чтобы посмеяться?


Я уже ранее понял,что для вас знаниями считаются, только удобные вам. Смейтесь.

----------


## Bhishma das

> По многочисленным просьбам трудящихся , ниже публикуется простой рецепт хлеба их муки атта в хлебопечке (ХП).
> 
> 1. Просеянная мука атта - 550 г
> 2. Закваска (тёплая) - 300 мл
> 3. Растительное масло - (50 мл)
> 4. Сахар - 1 ч.л. (5 г)
> 5. Соль - 2 ч.л. (10 г)
> 6. Тмин - 1 ст.л. (10 г)
> 
> ...


Отличным наполнителем и разрыхлителем для хлеба из муки атта является мелкая кокосовая стружка.
Её 100 грамм занимают объём примерно 300 куб. см.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Я уже ранее понял,что для вас знаниями считаются, только удобные вам. Смейтесь.


Полагаю здесь нечто другое...
Если некто Имярек распространяет заведомо ложные сведения (сознательно, несознательно, бессознательно или просто по неведению своему), возникает очень естественное желание включить фильтр изрядного скепсиса для исходящих от него/её сообщений.
Буде их тыщи!  :smilies: 
На чём основана их информация?
Имеются ли релевантные ссылки на авторитетные источники?
Вряд ли!
В таком случае это всего-навсего суетные мысли досужего ума или досужие мысли суетного ума, что по сути одно и то же.
Или одним словом по-русски: спекуляции!   :smilies: 
Действительно, многоветвист беспокойный ум!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Складывается впечатление, что преданные - такие выдумщики!  :smilies: 

Однажды ну очень старший преданный  :smilies:  с вьясасаны поведал историю о Шриле Прабхупаде, которая в действительности не имела места быть!  :smilies: 

Другой известный проповедник рассказал историю о многомудром Чанакье Пандите, который предотвратил нападение мусульман.
Однако в те стародавние времена о мусульманах было известно ни слуху - ни духу!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Не расщепляет?
> В смысле, не переваривает?
> Ещё как переваривает!


почитайте новую теорию. раньше грибы причисляли к классу растений. теперь немного иначе.

----------


## Bhishma das

> почитайте новую теорию. раньше грибы причисляли к классу растений. теперь немного иначе.


Не уверен, что это изменит моё сознание.  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ученые-биологи подтверждают, что у грибов и животных - общий предок. Растения произошли от другого. 

Для тех преданных Кришны, кто разобрались, как создаются виды материальных тел для воплощения _джив_ с разными уровнями сознания, это -  подтверждение знания Вед. И одного этого факта достаточно, чтобы отказаться от дрожжевого хлеба и грибов вообще.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я предположила, что Алексей знает то, чего я не могу найти. Без каких-либо плохих умыслов.


А спросить, как положено... - нет, не реально ? 
Нас учат: вопросы надо задавать тем, у кого есть знание. 
Спрашивайте хотя бы у инициированных преданных. Это же элементарные вещи...


Правильный подход: 

*Учись - но у того, кто учен!*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> почитайте новую теорию. раньше грибы причисляли к классу растений. теперь немного иначе.


Сейчас это наверное уже в начальной школе рассказывают на природоведении.  
Я недавно прослушала лекцию одного московского ученого, всю жизнь занимающегося изучением грибов.
Если кратко по разбираемому вопросу, то растения происходят от одного общего для них предка, 
а животные и грибы - совсем от другого, также общего для них, предка.

----------


## Bhishma das

А как строгие веганы (и адепты бездрожжевой диеты) удаляют дикие дрожжи, например, из муки?  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

И, стало быть, даже т.н. пресные чапати содержат в себе некоторое количество жареных диких дрожжей.  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Никак не удаляют, точно также как не удаляют микробов с поверхности сырых продуктов или из воздуха в процессе дыхания.  

Потому что понимают, что одно дело - просить Кришну принять и очистить пищу от греха (греха убийства джив в микроскопических телах). 

И совсем другое дело - специально этих джив сначала разводить до мириадов и мириадов 
только ради *своих* вкусовых предпочтений, 
и просить Кришну вкусить дрожжевую массу с невегетарианским белком  :shok:  и 
нивелировать грех убийства специально разводимых добрыми слугами мириадов. 

Феноменальную скорость размножения дрожжей в благоприятных условиях можно уточнить в статье в теме про йогурт... 
для полноты картинки. 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Дикие дрожжи или "культурные" - это те же грибы (ну, или почти те же!  :smilies:  ), только вид сбоку!  :smilies: 

Всего лишь смущает один естественный вопрос:

Как уважаемой Матушке удаётся на расстоянии определять вкусовые предпочтения других?  :smilies: 

Или это обычная "маноратха"?  :smilies: 

Лично меня всегда удивляла "мистическая" способность некоторых личностей получать несанкционированный доступ к содержимому моей черепной коробки!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Дрожжи (суть ферменты), бактерии (к каковым относится т.н. болгарская палочка йогурта) и другие живые сущности находятся повсюду, и их существование и состояние не зависят от нашего сознания.
А тем более, - от наших обсуждений их!  :smilies: 

Кришна очень милостив, и Он каждому предоставляет право и свободу выбора.

Поэтому любители дрожжевого хлеба едят запечённые дрожжи, а сторонники "здоровой" пищи предпочитают употреблять сонмы живых бактерий, содержащихся в кисломолочных продуктах, например, в йогурте.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Как соблазнителен запах свежеиспечённого хлеба!  :smilies: 

Фурфурол однако, сказал бы некий химик!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> ... поэтому предлагаем Божествам то, что подходит нам


Очень известная индийская поговорка:
Люди (обычно) едят то, что они предлагают своим домашним Божествам.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Несмотря на плюрализм мнений на данном Форуме , серьмяжная правда заключается в том, что дрожжи, по природе своей, - это грибы, никоим образом к животной форме жизни не относящиеся.


Имелось ввиду сознательные формы жизни.

Другая, более серьёзная, серьмяжная правда заключается в том, что внутри зёрен злаковых очень удобно устроились на постой  разнообразные _дживы_ (жучки, червячки ...)  :smilies: 

И выдворить их оттуда не представляется возможным!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Я недавно прослушала лекцию одного московского ученого, всю жизнь занимающегося изучением грибов.
> Если кратко по разбираемому вопросу, то растения происходят от одного общего для них предка, 
> а животные и грибы - совсем от другого, также общего для них, предка.


С каких пор инициированные преданные начали транслировать подобные лжеидеи? Вот и обращайся к вам после этого с вопросами.
Теория эволюции (происхождение от общего предка и т.п.) противоречит Ведам и была многократно разбита на голову Шрилой Прабхупадой во многих книгах, особенно "жизнь происходит из жизни". 

И про йогурт не просветили нас.. если это уж такой страшный грех - разводить джив-дрожжей ради хлебушка, то разве не страшный грех разводить в тех же количествах болгарскую палочку-дживу ради любимейшего Кришной йогурта?  :smilies: )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Прежде чем называть идею ложной, надо сначала понимать, о чем речь. 
Вообще критиканам я ничего не объясняю, поскольку обучение/разъяснение подразумевает принятие личностей преподавателей и их милость. 

Нижеследующее только для тех, кто _интересуется или хорошо знаком_ с анатомией, медициной, биологией и поэтому поймет, о чем речь - с полуслова. 

________________


Дарвинисты говорят об эволюции тел, а "ведантисты"  :smilies:  - об эволюции сознания джив, падших в мат. мир, получающих тела согласно уровню сознания. 

Согласно Ведам, все разнообразие мат. тел ( 8 400 000 ) творится Господом Брахмой. 
Творение тел происходит по матрицам, с участием разных групп прародителей, помогающих Господу Брахме.

Биологи говорят об общих "предках" *(мн.ч.)*, а Веды - о "прародителях". Это чрезвычайно интересно, что ученые признают, что грибы и животные произошли от одного предка (другими словами, сотворены по одной матрице), растения - от другого. 

Прародители создают изначальные матрицы, и потом на их основе творят следующие тела, все более и более сложные, способные предоставить _дживам_  самый разноообразный опыт. Создаются классы, семейства и виды. Процесс такого творения и есть эволюция. Поскольку нет смысла буквально для каждого из 8 400 000 типов тел изобретать все с нуля, используются готовые матрицы органов и систем, и вносятся в них вариации и усовершенствования.  

Если ученые не знают всей картины, то саму схему творения, как типы мат. тел возникают по определенным законам, они к настоящему времени практически расшифровали. Если учесть еще и геномы... 
Если они не интересуются зависимостью "сознание - тип тела", то оттого что углубились в изучение самих мат. тел, 
и _чрезвычайно_ в этом преуспели. И видя невероятную сложность устройства тел, как раз и приходят к мысли о Творце. 

При этом есть ученые, которые признают и теорию эволюции, и то, что эволюция шла по воле Всевышнего. 

Согласно "Шри Ишопанишад", изучающие мир аналитически также приходят к постижению Истины. 
И впечатление, что некоторые из них много ближе к пониманию реальной картины мира, чем некоторые "кришнаиты". 

__________

Про йогурт все уже объяснено, см. соотв. тему. 
Кришна снимает грех убийства мириадов джив, когда вкушает Свои любимые блюда (йогурт, фрукты, орехи, блюда из зерна, бобовых, овощей) - ради отношений со Своими бхактами.  

Грибы Кришна не ест. Дрожжи - разновидность грибов. И кто ест не прасад, вкушает один лишь грех.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Я давным-давно не делаю ничего на закваске - только сода+кислота.


К сведению, сода, то бишь, бикарбонат натрия - продукт крупнотоннажной химии, а лимонную кислоту получают из отходов сахарного производства с помощью дрожжей.

Уж не тамастичны ли эти два продукта?  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Попробовали испечь на газированной воде... Хлеб вообще не поднялся.  Подозреваю, что кто советовал печь на ней, на практике этот способ не испытывал.


Категорически согласен!  :smilies: 

Скорее, очень искусен (или искусна?  :smilies:  ) в copy & paste!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Правила Форума (вроде бы) запрещают распространение дезы.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Иногда свежеиспечённый содовый хлеб слишком пахнет содой!  :smilies: 
Но это происходит, когда сода погашена не полностью.

К тому же, это уже другая "инкарнация" (пищевой) соды (бикарбоната натрия), "кальцинированная сода" называется:

2NaHCO3 = Na2CO3 + H2O + CO2

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Александр Н

Прорастить зерно (пшеница, рожь...) до размера ростка 1 мм.
Прокрутить в мясорубке или блендере.
Добавить в получившееся тесто соли, кориандра и др. Воды не нужно, она уже есть в зерне.
Сформировать пальцами колобки.
Выложить на горячую тефлоновую сковороду *без масла* и прижать ложкой или лопаткой, формируя оладушек.
Запечь с обоих сторон.
Предложить и употреблять свежим.
Вот это настоящий хлеб.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот это настоящий хлеб.


Они пропекаются, пышные или не очень?

----------


## Александр Н

> Они пропекаются, пышные или не очень?


Как овсяные печенья. Если полежат - дубеют. Лучше есть свежими.

----------


## Bhishma das

Интересная статья о дрожжефобии:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B1%D0%B8%D1%8F

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Александр Н

> Как овсяные печенья. Если полежат - дубеют. Лучше есть свежими.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как многие, я думала, что дрожжи хотя бы грибы (царство, среднее между животными и растениями)... Но нет. 
Профессор палеобилогии подтверждает на 27:50 : "Дрожжи - это животные, уж точно не растения. И не грибы"

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Особенно интересны "подтверждения" этого профессора о боге. Я бы не стал его даже упоминать на этом форуме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Бог" пишется с большой буквы . 

Да, он атеист, скорее всего, и не знает ничего про Брахму. 

Но я как преданная Вишну уважаю его за профессиональные знания. Мы можем пользоваться знаниями от ученых-материалистов, если сами хорошо обучены и владеем ведическим знанием. Золото, как известно, добывают из грязи. 

Его религиозные *убеждения* не имеют здесь никакого значения. Во всяком случае, его мозг в его возрасте работает великолепно, чего, увы, не скажешь про многих преданных гораздо моложе него. 

Найдите преданного Вишну, профессора биологии с таким же уровнем знаний. Пусть он нам расскажет про дрожжи. Только вот таких у нас нет. В том числе из-за неправильного питания (и взрослых, и детей), которому никто нас всерьез не следует и не обучает. 

Есть те, кто не верят про дрожжи, когда им говорят другие преданные, основываясь на своем долголетнем опыте. Гордые (только непонятно чем), они не могут принять подтверждения и от ученых-материалистов. Мало того, им даже безразлично, что они предлагают Кришне не вегетарианский хлеб. 

Ну в таком случае им остается верить в собственные выдумки про дрожжи и якобы бездрожжевую закваску, - просто потому что *им*  вкусно есть животный белок дрожжей. До Кришны им дела даже нет.

----------


## Ади Раса дд

В последнее время перешла на хлеб их отрубей, на соде. Больше ничего мне не подходит. Поэтому тут еще много играет индивидуальное состояние организма.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ади-раса джи, если вы напишете свой стаж в ИСККОН, все встанет на свои места. 
Около 30 лет, не так ли?

У всех, у кого одинаковый стаж, и состояние почти одинаковое, в пределах дош.

Я больше чем уверена, что кроме дош, *срок лакто-вегетарианства* играет колоссальную роль в том, что преданные могут или не могут есть без тех или иных последствий. 

Особенно для тех, у кого труд интеллектуальный (поскольку рабочий инструмент - мозг, а энергопотребление при умственном труде выше, чем при физическом), правильное питание становится весьма интересным вопросом.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> "Бог" пишется с большой буквы .


Только если предложение начинается с этого слова.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Э-э-э, нет. Атеисты в наше стране, по традиции, пишут с маленькой. 
Поскольку не верят в Него, не боятся, и так Его сознательно принижают в своей письменной речи. 
А вот верующие всегда пишут с большой.

----------


## Ади Раса дд

[QUOTE=
Поскольку рабочий инструмент у нас - мозг, а энергопотребление при умственном труде выше, чем при физическом, правильное питание становится весьма интересным вопросом.[/QUOTE]

Простите, дорогая Раджа Кумари джи, я тут кажется запуталась с выделением текста...
... Но наверное срок в ИСККОН тут не самое главное. Например, у меня всю жизнь высокая вата-доша
и много других проблем со здоровьем.
Просто я узнала об этом довольно поздно.
Человек может уже прийти  больным, например. Быть с рождения малосильным.
Крайне необходимо грамотное питание с самого начала лакто-вегетарианства. Чтобы не страдать от последствий потом.
Сколько уже времени мы говорим, что белый сахар, белая мука, рафинир. масла, - 
все очень жирное и постоянно жареное - это очень вредно для тела.
Да, Кришна пищу освящает, но материальная составляющая никуда не денется.
Даже если тромбы, например, станут прасадными, ощущается это не как трансцендентный экстаз,
и очень мешает и жить и служить.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Э-э-э, нет. Атеисты в наше стране, по традиции, пишут с маленькой. 
> Поскольку не верят в Него, не боятся, и так Его сознательно принижают в своей письменной речи. 
> А вот верующие всегда пишут с большой.


Так пишут грамотные люди, в согласии с правилами русского языка, увы. Так что отсылка к атеистам беспочвенна, как и многие впрочем, включая нарциссизм по 30летнему служению.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И как может нам подходить невинно убиенная колония 
*мириадов* специально раскормленных в тепле на сахаре 
ради производимых газов и вкусной биомассы дрожжей

Такое впечатление, что в начале пути реакции за разведение и убиение этих мириадов не так тяжелы. 
И на фоне отказа от самого тяжелого греха - убийства коров, эти реакции не так заметны. 

Но с годами по мере чистки кармы прямо-таки очевидно, что от дрожжей доши выходят из равновесия. 
Или вот пишут, что сырые проростки выводят все три доши.  
А почему? Так если их жевать - дживы прямо во рту и покидают тела. 
Мы их предлагаем... они еще потом живые. Каково? )) сотни джив сразу  :blink:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Простите, дорогая Раджа Кумари джи, я тут кажется запуталась с выделением текста



Квадратную скобочку [QUOTE  в самом начале надо закрыть, вы ее стерли ненароком, а надо чтобы было   [QUOTE]

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, ват дрожжи сильнее выводят , наверное. 
Я знала тех, кто (не ваты) разные булочки и ватрушки на дрожжах делали и продавали, и ничего. 
Но по сути, дрожжи и бхакти не сочетаются )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как многие, я думала, что дрожжи хотя бы грибы (царство, среднее между животными и растениями)... Но нет. 
> Профессор палеобилогии подтверждает на 27:50 : "Дрожжи - это животные, уж точно не растения. И не грибы"


Похоже, что кроме Савельева никто так не считает. Да и он сам не утверждает это в данном видео, а упоминает вскользь без детализации.

А вот что написано в Википедии:

Дрожжи — внетаксономическая группа одноклеточных грибов, утративших мицелиальное строение в связи с переходом к обитанию в жидких и полужидких, богатых органическими веществами субстратах. Объединяет около 1500 видов, относящихся к отделам Ascomycota и Basidiomycota.

----------


## baladasa

> Во всяком случае, его мозг в его возрасте работает великолепно, чего, увы, не скажешь про многих преданных гораздо моложе него.


Ну вы и сравнили, какой смысл в том, что у него хорошо бродит навоз в голове.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Можно ли, если нет времени готовить, предлагать Кришне хлебцы бездрожжевые цельнозерновые, которые сейчас во множестве продаются в магазинах?

----------


## Ади Раса дд

...С одной стороны - все готовые зерно-бобовые продукты содержат карму людей, которые их готовили. По-крайней мере, инициированным преданным нельзя.
Но если прямо какие-то сложные обстоятельства - можно это как полуфабрикат приготовить, чтобы вложить свое сознание. Нр, намазать маслом и прогреть это в духовке минуту. Предложить Панча-таттве, повторив 3 раза Харе Кришна мантру. Некоторые преданные так делали, в ранние годы.
Может быть Кришна хотя бы искоса глянет на это...

С другой стороны, если честно, то проблема больше в уме. Смотрите...
Мы покупаем залежалые хлебцы в магазине, когда можем приготовить в свой выходной день хлеб на неделю и есть его.
Логично? Одно и тоже, но это будет качественный прасад. И сроком годности не год.

Домашний хлеб на соде может спокойно храниться неделю в холодильнике, если его завернуть в полотенце и убрать в целлофановый пакет.
Он так не черствеет. А чтобы он не мок в пакете ( хлеб в пакете "дышит"), то каждый день лучше менять полотенце и выворачивать пакет.
Это 10 секунд максимум занимает.
Кроме этого - содовое тесто можно делать впрок, как и дрожжевое.
Оно лежит нормально 3- 4 дня в пакете.
Немного подкисает, но от этого вкус еще лучше и тесто мягче.
Его можно спечь не в духовке, а раскатать в лепешку и на сухой сковороде под крышкой - это минут 15.
Печь обе стороны, как в блинах.
Таким образом, есть много вариантов.

Если человек работает 5дневку - хлеб спокойно вылежит 5 дней.
Если человек работает через 2 дня - в следующие 2 дня можно приготовить.
Если человек работает по вахте, то тут уже надо молиться Кришне, чтобы дал другой вариант работы,
чтобы не есть магазинный хлеб. Если молиться - Кришна помогает решить любой вопрос.
Просто мысли вслух...)
Мы с мужем работали по разным графикам.... Но хлеб дома всегда делали сама...
Подумайте, какой вариант вам больше подходит. Все получится...)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Похоже, что кроме Савельева никто так не считает. Да и он сам не утверждает это в данном видео, а упоминает вскользь без детализации.


Кроме него, еще я встречала доклад одного спеца по дрожжам. Тот говорит, что не растения точно. И произошли от того же прото-организма, что животные. 

Это весьма интересно. Как всегда в таких случаях, можно считать, что есть разные подходы.
Вспоминаем, как ведические мудрецы относятся к разногласиям: они просто сообщают, что есть такое-то мнение, и есть такое-то.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Можно ли, если нет времени готовить, предлагать Кришне хлебцы бездрожжевые цельнозерновые, которые сейчас во множестве продаются в магазинах?


Если бы вы спросили у гуру, вам бы ответили, что точно нет. Но вы спрашиваете здесь. Здесь посочувствуют и подумают: да половина, если не больше, сейчас через такое проходит. 

Главное - поставить цель отрегулировать этот момент, и не думать, что это Ок. 
Не снижать уровень, к которому нас учат стремиться наши учителя.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Домашний хлеб на соде может спокойно храниться неделю в холодильнике


Подтверждаю. Это очень удобно, делать его раз в 4-7 дней. Можно сразу и белый, и черный. Я делаю маленькие печенья, просто ложкой выкладываю на противень, и в духовку на 170-180 гр. Один раз перевернуть. Минимум времени занимает. Бородинский получается просто сказка. К концу недели он подсыхает, тогда печенья/булочки можно нарезать, будут сухарики для супа или дала.  :good:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Бородинский получается просто сказка.


Рецептом не поделитесь?

----------


## Александр Н

> Рецептом не поделитесь?


+1

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Уже несколько раз здесь писала )

*Ржаной хлеб* 

ок. 0,5-0,7 л теплой воды или сыворотки
1 ч.л. *лимонной кислоты* или сок лимона
1 ч.л. *соли* 
1-2 ч.л. *сахара* (вкуснее с коричневым) - и все это пусть растворится 

Потом добавляем :
3-5 ст.л. *горчичного масла* ( чем больше масла, тем хрустящее результат, но и хлеб калорийнее ) 
4 ст.л  *кукурузной муки* (она придаст рыхлость и более легкую структуру, заберет излишек влаги) 
3-4 ст.л  *амарантовой муки* (по возможности ) 
*кунжут и лен* - по несколько ст.л 
Можно вмешать *ржаной солод* в порошке (1-2 ст л), он придает более выраженный вкус ржаного хлеба.

Добавляем главные пряности бородинского хлеба: *тмин и молотый кориандр* (по 1 ч.л., можно больше)

Получилась жидкая часть будущего теста. 
Важно, что в нем много всего, что облегчит пропекание плотного по природе ржаного теста.

И теперь вмешиваем *ржаную муку* (или *ржаные хлопья*, что лучше) около 1-1,5 стакана. 
Пусть будет не очень плотным. 

Накрываем, ставим в тепло на несколько часов. Если оставить на сутки, вкус будет лучше и вид пышнее. 
Но возникнет вероятность начала дрожжевого брожения. 

Разогреть духовку до 170-180 град. ок. 10 минут.
Перед выпеканием вмешиваем в тесто *1 ч. л соды*  (50:50 к лимонной кислоте) и очень хорошо размешиваем, чтобы погасить все частички соды, чтобы не было ее привкуса. 
Начинается процесс гашения с выделением углекислого газа, и тесто становится рыхлым. Не мешать очень долго, иначе весь газ выйдет раньше времени.

И каждый раз макая ложку в воду, _не сминая_ пышное тесто, берем с боков и сверху миски и _аккуратно_ раскладываем шарики на теплый противень с силиконом или анти-пригарной бумагой. 
Шарики должны подняться и раздаться в стороны на противне за те 5-10 мин, пока вы их раскладываете.  
Мокрой ложкой можно их подправить, чтобы были идеальнее, если есть время. Можно выкладывать и в виде хлебных палочек. 

Печь на медленном огне, максимум 180 град. 

Получается 24 ржаные булочки/печенья. 

Можно выпекать в маленьких формах для бородинского или одной буханкой. Но это для более опытных поваров. 

______
Прим. : от того, что ржаная мука очень плотная, нельзя делать ржаное тесто на простокваше и йогуртах. Только на сыворотке (т.е. без белковой части), иначе не пропечется.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Уже несколько раз здесь писала )
> 
> *Ржаной хлеб*


Благодарю, сударыня. Обязательно попробуем.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> С другой стороны, если честно, то проблема больше в уме. Смотрите...
> Мы покупаем залежалые хлебцы в магазине, когда можем приготовить в свой выходной день хлеб на неделю и есть его.
> Логично? Одно и тоже, но это будет качественный прасад. И сроком годности не год.


Полностью согласен. Помню, аналогичный вопрос задавали ЕС Чандрамаули Свами на одном из фестивале. Что вот семья-работа, времени готовить в будние дни нет, поэтому приходится покупать что-то в магазине. И Махарадж дал однозначный ответ, что в таком случае надо готовить в выходной день на неделю вперед, поскольку даже недельной давности прасад лучше ерунды из магазина.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сушить сухарики )
Можно делать сразу на неделю: 
овсяное печенье, 
печенье из песочного теста, 
крекеры с морской капустой, 
ржаной и белый хлеб

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Благодарю, сударыня. Обязательно попробуем.


Новое обращение пробуем... или старое ) 
Милостивый государь... Ваша Светлость, ваше Преосвященство, Ваше Высокоблагородие... 
Все прошло, и не вернется... такую страну потеряли.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Никто страну не терял. Страна сейчас в лучшей форме, чем ранее. Эволюция такая просто у страны, со всеми случается менять себя.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Ржаной хлеб*


Вот что у меня получилось:


Это в первый раз. Оказалось, что тесто слишком жидкое. На второй раз добавил больше муки. Вот так получилось:



Вкус отличный, всем очень понравилось. Спасибо, Raja Kumari dasi, за рецепт!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поздравляю, это классное добавление к рациону ! 
А сколько добавлять ржаной муки, с опытом приходит, поскольку она всякий раз разная, точное кол-во я никогда не замеряла. Если тесто жидковато, я подсыпаю еще чуть кукурузной, она хорошо связывает лишнюю воду.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Добавляю теперь амарантовую муку всюду. Какой она придает богатый вкус! 
В сетевых супермаркетах несколько лет как ее нет. Можно легко выписывать через инет. 

Столетия назад амарантовая мука на Руси была распространена чуть ли не больше пшеничной. 
Потому и были люди сильные и здоровые. 
Не было воспалительных явлений в кишечниках из-за пшеничной клейковины. Так-то.

----------

